# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: Genie Recommends



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DBSTalk is proud to introduce the newest feature that will be available soon!

DBSTalk Genie First Look

Special thanks to Smuuth and NR4P for the First Look Material.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job guys, looks good


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

:up:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks, guys. Not something I'd use...but as long as you can stuff the genie back in the bottle, I'm OK with it (and happy for those who like it).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

If you use _My DIRECTV/You Might Like_, you'll luv _Genie_. If not, you'll probably forget about it after awhile -- if it lets you.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Of all the things that D* could do to improve their system, this wasn't even on my radar! 

I see exactly zero sales/marketing advantage this brings to the table. And at best it is a marginal item that any would consider when deciding 'dish or direct'.

I'd rather they spend some time fixing 'channels I get'.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

The document states that this feature will only be available on HR34 systems. That leaves out most customers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Excellent work by the entire report team!

Another in the continuing saga of super First Looks at DBSTalk.


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

I hope Genie can wag it's tail, while fetching recommended content.. I will definitely use this. :lol:


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I'm glad i still have HR-21's. I don't want anything recommending what i want to watch. I can decide for myself.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Msguy said:


> I'm glad i still have HR-21's. I don't want anything recommending what i want to watch. I can decide for myself.


Your HR21 recommends stuff you might want to watch as well (My DirecTV). The main difference is that Genie will record it.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Special thanks to Smuuth and NR4P for the First Look Material.


Good job, guys! 

~Alan


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Great job as always


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes this will be HR34 only, and if you don't like it, the feature is very easy to tuen off.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> DBSTalk is proud to introduce the newest feature that will be available soon!
> 
> DBSTalk Genie First Look
> 
> Special thanks to Smuuth and NR4P for the First Look Material.


 Isn't this the same as Tivo recommended feature? Anyone know if this is different then Tivo version and what is the differences?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> Isn't this the same as Tivo recommended feature? Anyone know if this is different then Tivo version and what is the differences?


Much different. The Tivo version allows you to rate programs with 1,2, or 3 thumbs up, or 1, 2, or 3 thumbs down, depending on your preference for each show. It then learns from those ratings, and eventually after a period of time, will only suggest things you really like.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Great work on this one guys.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Msguy said:


> I'm glad i still have HR-21's. I don't want anything recommending what i want to watch. I can decide for myself.


You don't have to turn it on.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Not something I will use.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Although I see no reason why this should be limited to the HR34, I don't really care either because it sounds pointless..


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> You don't have to turn it on.


Yeah, that's important. It's opt in, not opt out etc.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"Hoosier205" said:


> Although I see no reason why this should be limited to the HR34, I don't really care either because it sounds pointless..


It records the shows for immediate viewing. Only the HR34 has the tuners, in the current design of the feature.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"RunnerFL" said:


> You don't have to turn it on.


We're assuming it's opt-in, can't be sure that's always the case, but can easily be turned off if the default changes.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Engadget picked up the story and the Solid Signal video.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/22/directv-hr34-dvr-genie/


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice feature. Reminds me of the old Tivo, but seems better.

Maybe thats a start of more features to come with the HR34 and C31's 

I hope the C31 aren't that expensive, I would like to maybe drop my 2 H25s and pick those up.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

In the real world Genie's don't "recommend" they grant wishes. The Genie union will not like this. I see a Genie strike coming soon unless they renegotiate his contract and higher rates for Genies means a DirecTV price increase. :sure:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> Although I see no reason why this should be limited to the HR34, I don't really care either because it sounds pointless..


A two tuner DVR recording a bunch of stuff in the background would come near being more annoying than a five tuner DVR recording a bunch of stuff in the background.

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

But will Genie recommendations be available across the DirecTV MRV network that has other STBs?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> But will Genie recommendations be available across the DirecTV MRV network that has other STBs?


 I think only the C31s.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

damondlt said:


> I think *only the C31*s.


A pity.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd rather just having all of the hard drive space be "user accessible". I don't need pre-downloaded VOD and I don't need Genie.

BTW, the Solid Signal video says that the HR34/C31s are being renamed to Genie, and that this is just a new feature of it. Is this true, or are they still going to be marketed as the Home Media Center and Genie is only going to refer to this specific feature?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JosephB said:


> BTW, the Solid Signal video says that the HR34/C31s are being renamed to Genie,


Those solid signal folks are usually pretty on top of things.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

JosephB said:


> . . . .
> BTW, the Solid Signal video says that the HR34/C31s are being renamed to Genie, and that this is just a new feature of it. Is this true, or are they still going to be marketed as the Home Media Center and Genie is only going to refer to this specific feature?


Well Dish has a semi-cute name for their system, so the brain wizs at DirecTV decided they needed a cuter name.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I hope the C31 aren't that expensive, I would like to maybe drop my 2 H25s and pick those up.


$39 here.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"spartanstew" said:


> Those solid signal folks are usually pretty on top of things.


+1.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

What if I like all Prime Time shows, Can it record them all for me each night every night?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

scottchez said:


> What if I like all Prime Time shows, Can it record them all for me each night every night?


You have 5 tuners on the HR34-Genie, you can record 5 programs at the same time plus download a VOD. You are also not limited to what channels you can record, they can be any 5.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Well Dish has a semi-cute name for their system, so the brain wizs at DirecTV decided they needed a cuter name.


I don't like the whole Genie naming I would of left it Home Media Center


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Msguy said:


> I'm glad i still have HR-21's. I don't want anything recommending what i want to watch. I can decide for myself.


You can turnit off.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Much different. The Tivo version allows you to rate programs with 1,2, or 3 thumbs up, or 1, 2, or 3 thumbs down, depending on your preference for each show. It then learns from those ratings, and eventually after a period of time, will only suggest things you really like.


Genie decides based on what you actually watch and what you set to record, evidently. So simply using your DVR gives it info,instead of having to thumbs up and thumbs down stuff.

I know it works decent, simply because it seems to like to record a lot of things that I record on other DVRs.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yay. Yet another half-arsed, niche feature detracting from actually making improvements to something, or adding something people have been screaming for for years...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I know it works decent, simply because it seems to like to record a lot of things that I record on other DVRs.


I went through the entire list it created, and there wasnt one show I wanted to see. I was rather surprised, actually, that I couldnt find a single program that even seemed related to what I watch (news, science, sports). Almost all of the suggestions were reality, or sitcom type shows...and of course PPV movies.

Tivo is recording about 80% of shows I actually would watch if I had more time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Davenlr, 

I am under the impression that if you just leave Genie alone for a while the quality of the suggestions improves. This will be doubly true after there are actually some new shows to watch...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Davenlr,
> 
> I am under the impression that if you just leave Genie alone for a while the quality of the suggestions improves. This will be doubly true after there are actually some new shows to watch...


Ill try it. Just wish there was a way to keep PPV from showing up.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Davenlr,
> 
> I am under the impression that if you just leave Genie alone for a while the quality of the suggestions improves. This will be doubly true after there are actually some new shows to watch...


I think that is the case. At first, it was way off. But I left it alone for many, many days and it recommends the type of shows we watch. Many dramas and comedies.

But I agree with Davenir's comments on PPV.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks great! Glad I have an HR34 coming next Sunday


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Great First Look, as always, guys!

So now the whole unit is called "Genie"? ewwww

I'll continue to call mine Hal.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Great First Look, as always, guys!
> 
> So now the whole unit is called "Genie"? ewwww
> 
> I'll continue to call mine Hal.


I'm afraid you can't do that. 

- Merg


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Ill try it. Just wish there was a way to keep PPV from showing up.


 PPV as a suggestion increases revenue, reduces costs. It's like a sales person always suggesting upgrades. You'll never see it go away. It's like wishing away ads on TV stations. 

Any way they can find ways to keep revenues up is better in the long run to keep our prices down. It's simply advertising.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work guys! :up:

I'm sure Genie will get smarter over time and become a good way to discover content.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sixto said:


> Engadget picked up the story and the Solid Signal video.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/22/directv-hr34-dvr-genie/


Awesome!


----------



## jagowar (Jan 8, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Well Dish has a semi-cute name for their system, so the brain wizs at DirecTV decided they needed a cuter name.


Really does seem like a response to everything dish.... the name to compete with "hopper/joey" and the genie feature to compete with primetime anytime (not exactly the same but do similar things)... although to me primetime anytime is a more useful feature (esp in that it only uses 1 tuner to record 4 things but they don't have 5 total tuners).

I do wonder how often it will tie up one of your tuners and if it will auto stop if you want to use the tuner.... for example if I am recording 2 shows, have one or two tuners going for a genie show and am watching live tv in 1 room if I go to a second will one of the genie shows automatically stop and let me watch. To me that would be frustrating to run out of tuners because of genie.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It should never do that, it should be transparent to the user.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Another great first look


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Davenlr" said:


> I went through the entire list it created, and there wasnt one show I wanted to see. I was rather surprised, actually, that I couldnt find a single program that even seemed related to what I watch (news, science, sports). Almost all of the suggestions were reality, or sitcom type shows...and of course PPV movies.
> 
> Tivo is recording about 80% of shows I actually would watch if I had more time.


Have you been dropping ones that you don't want to see?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Have you been dropping ones that you don't want to see?


Yea, I dropped all of them, except it wont let me drop the PPV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jagowar" said:


> Really does seem like a response to everything dish.... the name to compete with "hopper/joey" and the genie feature to compete with primetime anytime (not exactly the same but do similar things)... although to me primetime anytime is a more useful feature (esp in that it only uses 1 tuner to record 4 things but they don't have 5 total tuners).
> 
> I do wonder how often it will tie up one of your tuners and if it will auto stop if you want to use the tuner.... for example if I am recording 2 shows, have one or two tuners going for a genie show and am watching live tv in 1 room if I go to a second will one of the genie shows automatically stop and let me watch. To me that would be frustrating to run out of tuners because of genie.


This feature is not like PTAT at all, and I don't think anyone should even hint at it being that kind of thing. You'd be better off comparing it to TiVo suggestions, as at least that's in the same conceptual area.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Davenlr" said:


> Yea, I dropped all of them, except it wont let me drop the PPV.


Should be interesting ot see what it records for you over the next two weeks when most the new series start. Will it record ones that you don't set up for sl?

The ppv is just the pushed content in another location, is always at the very end of the list, and disappears from genie if you only have one or two shows in there. At least that's what it does for me.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice first look. I've used Genie for the past month or so and so far its worked pretty good for me. I drop the shows that have no interest to me or the family and if I watch a new show and like it, I keep it and set up a SL if I don't I just remove it after I watch it. It seems to get smarter the more you interact with it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would like to thank Scott Kocourek and DBSTalk users Smuuth and NR4P for working up this first look. I knew it was a winner when I saw the first draft go up on Friday. 

Great work guys!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JosephB said:


> BTW, the Solid Signal video says that the HR34/C31s are being renamed to Genie, and that this is just a new feature of it.


The first look reflects that now too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sorry, I'm still going to call it the HR34.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Sorry, I'm still going to call it the HR34.


Me too.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I still like the Junk Genie:

http://www.1800gotjunk.com/genie/


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Sorry, I'm still going to call it the HR34.


I'm naming mine Jeanie.

Excellent First Look as always, guys.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice first look;

For expanded coverage of "Genie Recommends" along with new Genie features "VOD and Linear Channel Linking" (Those strange "gray" triangles), and "Far in Advance Smart Search."

From an official DIRECTV tech. addendum;


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I'm afraid you can't do that.
> 
> - Merg


That's why I've named him Hal, he always tells me I can't do things. :lol:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Very good first look.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Another great first look, thank you guys.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> I went through the entire list it created, and there wasnt one show I wanted to see. I was rather surprised, actually, that I couldnt find a single program that even seemed related to what I watch (news, science, sports). Almost all of the suggestions were reality, or sitcom type shows...and of course PPV movies.
> 
> Tivo is recording about 80% of shows I actually would watch if I had more time.


Not that I will be using this since I don't have an HR 34, but I always check the "You might Like" feature to see if there is anything similar that I might like and it will bring up shows that have NOTHING to do with the show it's referring to! I like to watch some of the paranormal reality shows and when I checked "you might like" , it didn't bring up two of the shows that were on the guide airing soon that I knew should have been totally related, yet it brought up two shows from MTV and a non paranormal show on the travel channel...


----------



## voltagexx (Jul 11, 2009)

I just got this today so I haven't utilized it at all (I watch so much tv as it is, I'll probably try to avoid it anyways...) but I noticed something odd. When I went to sleep last night my DVR was at 38% available, and now it's at 31%, and there aren't any new shows in my list of recordings. 
Color me confused.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

This really isn't something i'm interested in. What i'd like to see in the show info for every show is the episode number and original air date. That would be helpful.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

voltagexx said:


> I just got this today so I haven't utilized it at all (I watch so much tv as it is, I'll probably try to avoid it anyways...) but I noticed something odd. When I went to sleep last night my DVR was at 38% available, and now it's at 31%, and there aren't any new shows in my list of recordings.
> Color me confused.


I didn't note the size of my available space prior to receiving the update but others have noticed the same basic decrease that you have. Seems to me like DirecTV took some of our space and re-allocated it to their space. It's either that or the calculation for disk space changed. That would be a huge coincidence though.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

archer75 said:


> This really isn't something i'm interested in. What i'd like to see in the show info for every show is the episode number and original air date. That would be helpful.


Original Air Date is there, it's called "First Aired".


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Original Air Date is there, it's called "First Aired".


It's there for some things. But not every thing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

archer75 said:


> It's there for some things. But not every thing.


If it's not there then there's no data for it.

Can you provide an example?


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If it's not there then there's no data for it.
> 
> Can you provide an example?


Yesterday my DVR recorded an episode of Bizarre Foods at 3pm. It's set to record only new episodes and this one was not new. And it also did not have an air date. It's not the only time. I've seen it occur on other popular shows.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

archer75 said:


> Yesterday my DVR recorded an episode of Bizarre Foods at 3pm. It's set to record only new episodes and this one was not new. And it also did not have an air date.


I just did a search for Bizarre Foods and checked the first 20 episodes. They all have "First Aired" data.

Did you get the update last night? If so one thing to keep in mind is that you won't have complete data for 24 to 48 hours because updates can, and do, wipe out your guide data. In that situation you may get old episodes recorded.

Another thing to remember is if the provider, in this case Travel Channel, doesn't provide that information DirecTV can't pass it on to your unit.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I just did a search for Bizarre Foods and checked the first 20 episodes. They all have "First Aired" data.
> 
> Did you get the update last night? If so one thing to keep in mind is that you won't have complete data for 24 to 48 hours because updates can, and do, wipe out your guide data. In that situation you may get old episodes recorded.
> 
> Another thing to remember is if the provider, in this case Travel Channel, doesn't provide that information DirecTV can't pass it on to your unit.


Yes, got the update. But this issue occurred before it and has been happening off and on ever since I signed up with direct tv. I still want episode numbers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

archer75 said:


> Yes, got the update. But this issue occurred before it and has been happening off and on ever since I signed up with direct tv. I still want episode numbers.


If it's not data provided to DirecTV they can't provide it to you.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If it's not data provided to DirecTV they can't provide it to you.


Sure. DirectTV gets their guide data from zap2it from Tribune. So if they don't list it then direct can't show it. 
I think they need a new provider of guide data. In all the years I had Dish I never had an issue with air date. I don't know who provided their guide data or if they did it themselves.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I noticed that the new DirecTV iPhone app shows season and episode numbers. Much faster to use the app to record and setup Series Links.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

voltagexx said:


> I just got this today so I haven't utilized it at all (I watch so much tv as it is, I'll probably try to avoid it anyways...) but I noticed something odd. When I went to sleep last night my DVR was at 38% available, and now it's at 31%, and there aren't any new shows in my list of recordings.
> Color me confused.


DirecTV takes a larger percentage of the HDD to use for _Genie_.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Most people aren't going to look elsewhere for recorded shows.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

EyeRonik1 said:


> Most people aren't going to look elsewhere for recorded shows.


To take it a step further, I would like to see Genie content on the Whole-Home Network


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

Every time I operate Genie my garage door opens and closes. LOL


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey, Netgear has a Genie too!

http://www.netgear.com/landing/genie/default.aspx

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...p=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=B0081H8TRA

This Genie thing is taking off? Any modern day Pixar remakes of Alladin in the works?


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

This is an update I didn't request, don't want, and won't use. It has seriously messed up my HR34.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

From an OnLine Article from FierceCable Wednesday, October 4th, 2012

Edited down from original article length for posting here.

"DirecTV (Nasdaq: DTV) will soon begin marketing Genie, a high-definition DVR that can automatically record TV shows based on a subscriber's viewing habits, VP of Public Relations Darris Gringeri told FierceCable Wednesday.

Genie is the new brand for DirecTV's Home Media Center, which runs on the HR34 servers and C31-700 RVU client devices manufactured by Pace (LSE: PIC). The DVR contains five tuners and 1 terabyte of storage space. Gringeri said DirecTV plans to launch the Genie product on Oct. 11."


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

lzhj9k said:


> VP of Public Relations Darris *G*r*in*g*e*r*i* told FierceCable Wednesday.
> 
> *Genie* is the new brand for DirecTV's Home Media Center


Hmmm.


----------



## quiano (Nov 2, 2012)

I have DirecTV currently but I have had Dish in the past. I've actually installed both systems and each one has their perks. I also did my masters thesis on the satellite companies not providing local programming in 2009. A year into my program they started giving the local channels which almost crippled my thesis, but I changed my focus from local channels to a marketing perspective. 

With that said, I was just curious on what the general preference is with most of the people on here. Dish or Direct, what do you think?

Quiano J. Lacy
probusinesstools.com


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome! We need more scholars! 

You'll find that 98.3% of the folks posting in this thread prefer DIRECTV®. 

But go to the Dish side of the forum and it'll be reversed. Read about a bit and you'll find the new strengths and weaknesses of each service.


----------

